# Breakouts/clogged pores on one side of the face?



## Geek2 (Jan 12, 2004)

I've noticed that I get a lot more clogged pores on my right side of the face. I wonder why? Has anyone experienced this? I seem to get blackheads and tiny bumps like melias mostly on my right side and my left side is pretty much clear. I sleep most of the time on my right side and I wash my face and put the moisturizer on right before bed. I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## Mz LaLa (Jan 20, 2004)

I have the same problem and I am almost 100% sure that it is b/c of the way I sleep. I always sleep on on the right side and usually with my arm on my cheek. Its really hard to change the way you sleep but I'm trying to work on it.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Feb 9, 2004)

This is one of those borderline airy-fairy ideas that make sense, sort of: The right side of the body where the liver basically lives. If it's trying to get rid of more hormones &amp; toxins than are being broken down &amp; eliminated, the skin, being the 'third lung' of elimination will try to 'help' the toxins come out. If you're low in enzymes, eat a lot of dairy &amp; flour products that cause mucus to build up, &amp;/or have a bit of sinus stuff, allergies, whatnot, your lymph system tries to flush it out. Sometimes it's too much of a good thing: too much water, too much cleansing inside &amp; out, disencrustation from Fanie products, one side of our body works different from the other, etc. I sleep on my right side too. Perhaps you have a sensitivity to detergent, bleach, or static reliever on your pillow case. Anything silicone, dimethicone, etc. based messes it up for me.


----------



## maiho (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi, I read in a magazine once that you should try to wash your pillow cases like once a week, because the oil on your hair transfers to your pillow cases and then you put your face on it. This will cause break outs and clogged pores. It sounds true, but I never had the time to wash my pillow cases every week. hehe. I sleep on my right side too and I tend to break out more on that side.

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I've noticed that I get a lot more clogged pores on my right side of the face. I wonder why? Has anyone experienced this? I seem to get blackheads and tiny bumps like melias mostly on my right side and my left side is pretty much clear. I sleep most of the time on my right side and I wash my face and put the moisturizer on right before bed. I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## Pauline (Feb 15, 2004)

I know that when you break out on different parts of your face, each part has a different cause. They say that the chin and mouth are the hormonal area's etc. I will try to find out and refresh my memory. It may be worth asking a beauty therapist or dermatologist.


----------



## michko970 (Mar 20, 2006)

is it the side you sleep on? could be from the pillow perhaps...maybe? or from the telephone.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, i agree.. could very well be from the way you're sleeping and/or your telephone. My derm tells me to change my pillow case a couple of times every week and clean your phones/cell phones down with alcohal.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a tendency to sleep with the palm of my hand under my jaw and against my cheek which is a bad No No! It's causes me breakouts in that area and i'm trying to break the habit but it's a hard habit to break since it's when i'm sleeping.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 20, 2006)

i get breakouts on the left side of my face usually, which is the side i use the phone on! i need to clean it...


----------



## diva0804 (Mar 20, 2006)

I get more breakouts on my left jaw !! I hate it, and I think i get that because I sleep on that side !f


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 20, 2006)

I had this for about a month once, it was so annoying because it just wouldnt go, was on the left side of my face, it must've been hormonal because it cleared up and hasn't come back thank goodness. I also read somewhere that spots on certain parts of your face indicate different parts of your body, like if you get spots on your chin it's hormonal and if yoiu get then on yoiur cheeks it's intestinal/liver, not sure how much of it is true though but I do get spots on my lower cheek after a few too many glasses of wine!


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

I sleep on both my left and right sides equally...and I sleep with my face dug into the pillow, and that is why I get pimples on both sides of my face






But after joining MUT has helped me to combat my pimples... I have started a proper skincare regime and I change my pillow cases regularly. Now, I don't get anymore new pimples (except the rare ones), but I am fighting to get rid of old acne scars


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 21, 2006)

a lot of old time derms recommend you sleep on a satin pillowcase if you cant learn to sleep on your back/ i learned long ago to sleep on my back, and it alleviated a lot of acne and wrinkles...


----------



## looooch (Mar 21, 2006)

I have this problem too except mine is on the right side which is the side of the face that the brain recognizes first when looking at someone



better take care of this right away


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, this thread is from 2 years ago.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Wow, this thread is from 2 years ago. I just noticed that too Lisa! I tend to sleep on the same side that seems to be more prone to breakouts. Agree with changing pillow case, cleaning phones ets. That is interesting info about the liver and certain areas that breakout are from different causes. I always seem to have the chin breakouts(hormonal)


----------



## ThaLeena (Mar 24, 2006)

Same problem, right side only. And to make it worse, every zit on my right side seems to stick around a few more days/weeks than those on my left.

I do sleep on my right side, am right handed, probably rest my right hand on my face more. Whatever the causes, half of my face in marked with red spots, and the other is perfect---feel like the Phantomness of the Opera.


----------



## shalis (Apr 22, 2012)

hey i got the same problem..i got alot of break outs and hard pimples on right side of cheek and it hurts alot..my face was very clear a month ago..but a few dayz back it is like a nightmare .alot of spots and stubborn whiteheads ,redness, roughness is on my face..i can not tell you how much i lost my confidence..even make up can not hide all this..after going to dermatologist my skin is now under control but still marks and spots on chin (even never had a pimple there in my life)on my cheeks are present and i can hide them with help of make up..but right cheek is still horribly bumped..if you guys have  some suggestion.please give me ..i am waiting


----------

